# SOB dekes



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Anyone ever use either of these..... :huh:

Farm Form Snows

or

Last Look Snows

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I have had very limited experience with Last Looks, but my personal feeling is that although they look good, they don't compare to Northwinds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have 6 doz. of the last look mallards. Didn't get many chances to use them this fall, so unfortunetly I don't feel I've tested them enough.

Perry Thorvig uses them a lot of snows, and he swears by them. I can't seem to find the pics of his spread, but it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I have about 14 dozen Last Looks that I purchased last summer. I really like them. They are very reasonably priced, set up and take down very quickly, and are very compact - even more compact than Northwinds. They do have some movement, but, I still need my Northwinds for a major movement attraction.

I have not used the Farm Form total package. But, I do have about 150 Farm Form heads that I used to use with homemade decoys just to keep them from blowing away. It seems to me that the Farm Forms would be far more cumbersome and difficult to set up and take down. You have to insert those heads into each FF body. And, the bodies don't stack without removing the heads. The cumulative weight of the heads also adds up.

My choice is Last Looks WITH Northwinds for movement.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Like I said, my experience is very limited with these decoys. I think i would listen to Perry on this one.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'd like to get some of these

http://www.duckdecoys.com/fud/features.html

http://www.fud.com.au/species.htm#SB

Anyone know anything about them ???


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I just finally got see some canada fud's today, first time seeing the decoy...I wasn't impressed. They're made out of foam and are too expensive for what they are. Plus they really don't seem like they'd be that convenient to use. Just my $.02


----------

